

Opening the Gates to the Tech World: A Proposal - habosa
http://samuelstern.wordpress.com/2013/02/05/opening-the-gates-to-the-tech-world/

======
anonymous
Personally, my barrier to entry was not time, but access to books, someone
knowledgeable, software and hardware. Once I gained those, I made the time.
You make those available and kids will make the time, I think.

~~~
habosa
I agree that access is also a barrier, and I think the proposal I made kills
both birds with one stone. I also think that in 2013 the access to materials
is increasing, almost everyone has some device that can get on
Google/Wikipedia and in many cases that's all you need. However most people
don't sit down and take time to learn for the sake of learning because it
makes more sense to apply themselves to graded homework, which is said to pay
off down the road, or get a job that pays in the short term but teaches almost
nothing. If learning WAS the short term job, many more people might have the
chance to discover their passions.

------
habosa
This is something I have been thinking about for a while, and I really want to
know what people on HN think. If you agree with me, or if you disagree, please
leave a comment as I'd love to discuss.

